# Flaming george question?



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Which side is better fishing? The wyoming side or the utah side. I keep hearing rumors that the wyoming has better fishing so what do you master fisherman think. 
Wyoming or the utah side? 
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The Utah side has a ton of small bass that are fairly easy to catch but I could not find anything of size while I was there. I also found consistent action for 11-14 inch rainbows. As for the other species I can't tell you but there were a ton of boats out trying for them on the Utah side. I would think that this indicates decent fishing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have to say the Utah side is the best.

There are no fish in Wyoming.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I would have to say the Utah side is the best.
> 
> There are no fish in Wyoming.


I totally disagree with this.
Why do you think that so many Utah anglers are willing to pay the ridicules Wyoming fees to fish on that side? :O•-: 
If you want to catch a lot of big fish, fish the Wyoming side! :roll: 
The Utah side has just a few small fish. o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to say the Utah side is the best.
> ...


No, no, no. Our good friends from Utah come here to buy real beer, cheap booze, cheap cigarettes, fireworks, gasoline and porno. After dropping all that coin in Evanston on "consummables" the many, and riduculously high, fishing and boating non-resident fees are no big deal. And while they're here in Nirvana they fish some, keep all the fish and then go home. The only fish left in da "George" are Burbot, carp and crawfish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll be glad to test that theory in the morning. 8) 

Listen for me, goob. I'll honk as I'm racing past EvINGston.

Maybe I'll stop for some of the consumable attractions on the way home, like the rest of us do.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got back from FG on the WY side. It sucked and my local guide said he was very disapointed with the WY side this year. We fished shore, pontoon, and boat trolling style with little to none to show for it. Report coming soon!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I would have to say the Utah side is the best.
> 
> There are no fish in Wyoming.


Just like Montauk. There are no fish at Montauk.

:mrgreen:

My answer to the question is that it depends on what you are fishing for. The bigger Kokanee are definitely on the Wyoming side.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Just got back from FG on the WY side. It sucked and my local guide said he was very disapointed with the WY side this year. We fished shore, pontoon, and boat trolling style with little to none to show for it.......


Wad I tell ya. Wyoming sucks.

Hey Dodger, are you still over in "Big and Wonderful" Wyoming? Any report?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from FG on the WY side. It sucked and my local guide said he was very disapointed with the WY side this year. We fished shore, pontoon, and boat trolling style with little to none to show for it.......
> ...


I'm with Goob, there are no fish in Wyoming, especially around the pipeline at the Gorge.

I got back to my place in Layton at quarter to midnight last night and up early and out the door to get to work this morning. I'll begin my report tonight, though it will probably take me at least a few days to finish it.

I'm taking odds on whether or not I got the big one. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > tye dye twins said:
> ...


I say yes, you did it. Atta Boy.

There's cathodic protection on the Pipeline. Cathodic protection gives off negative ions that scare fish away, especially large lake trout and landlocked sockeye salmon. 8)

I gotta git over to the Wyoming side of da Gorge. I 've been fishing Utah lately. There are fewer Utahns. :roll:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I say yes, you did it. Atta Boy.
> 
> There's cathodic protection on the Pipeline. Cathodic protection gives off negative ions that scare fish away, especially large lake trout and landlocked sockeye salmon. 8)
> 
> I gotta git over to the Wyoming side of da Gorge. I 've been fishing Utah lately. There are fewer Utahns. :roll:


I'll start the report tonight. But, I will absolutely agree that trolling for the big ones is very difficult. It's hours of boredom with a few seconds of sheer terror as your rigger ball skates over a hump.

If the pipeline is cathodic, my boat must have been the anode yesterday. We were trolling around stacks of people shouting over to us telling us how terrible the fishing was. I couldn't hear them over my reel clicking as I reeled in fish after fish. 8)

Actually the fish were just much deeper than most were willing to go. But once we got down there with the right color, it was game on. That, and I did have one little secret up my sleeve . . .

We hit Utah with LOAH on Saturday. The fish are smaller in the canyon, but we did better there on Saturday than we did in Wyoming. The rainstorms on Friday afternoon really slowed Saturday down. But, Saturday's storms didn't affect Sunday's fishing at all, at least for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay Anvill Draw sucks on the WY side! We tried the other side with a "local" and didn't do so well either. For a place that is 90 miles long there are a lot of places to try.

The local told me...."90% of the fish are in 10% of the lake" I could not agree more. I would have had a better time with my local guide if the water were not so high. It really threw him off this year, all of his GPS points didn't produce as they have in years past.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> Okay Anvill Draw sucks on the WY side! We tried the other side with a "local" and didn't do so well either. For a place that is 90 miles long there are a lot of places to try.
> 
> The local told me...."90% of the fish are in 10% of the lake" I could not agree more. I would have had a better time with my local guide if the water were not so high. It really threw him off this year, all of his GPS points didn't produce as they have in years past.


Cough, cough. We were at Anvil on Friday and Saturday and Sunday. But we were hitting Kokes, Rainbows, and Macs instead of Bass and such. I caught my biggest ever Utah bow on Friday.

Most years, that's true. 90% of the fish are in 10% of the lake. This year, with the high water, they are everywhere and nowhere.

EDIT: That said, I am sorry you didn't have a good trip up there. The Gorge is not an easy place to fish. But there is a reason why it has produced 4 or 5 (or soon more) current record fish in this state.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I would have to say the Utah side is the best.
> 
> There are no fish in Wyoming.


I don't often agree with "wyogoob" but this time he is right on!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Dodger said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Anvill Draw sucks on the WY side! We tried the other side with a "local" and didn't do so well either. For a place that is 90 miles long there are a lot of places to try.
> ...


Yeah it is great for guys that have it dialed like you Doger. It being our 1st time we were amazed at how vast it was. No doubt the big fish lurk under there but we gave it our best and that wasn't good enough. Luckily we kept our reciepts and returned quite a bit of FG specific gear. I learned a lot trolling for my 2nd time ever so I cannot say it was a complete waste of time. Although I am semi curious why the unofficial guide didn't throw out his lines?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It took a while to figure out how to fish the Gorge and get kokes consistently. Fishing was also slower the last couple of weeks than it is earlier in the year. You picked a harder time to visit the Gorge. 

As far as the unofficial guide not putting out lines, depending on the kind of boat, it just isn't practical to put more than 2 lines in the water. You spend more time untangling than you spend fishing. Even with 2, it can be tough in small aluminum boats. Adding a 3rd could cause some extra headache.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh no it was a huge boat that could have had 4 lines on the water. Luckily it was a big boat cuz at the gorge a aluminum boat could be suicide out there. It was by far the biggest fishing boat I have ever been on. This was bigger than your average water skiing/wake board boat.

My guess is he knew the fishing was going to suck and that is probably why his wife stayed on shore and didn't come along. They practically live there at Anvill Draw so I was shocked to hear they were still trying to figure out this wacky above average year. Still I have only trolled twice now so it was a great learning experience nonetheless.


----------

